# Toffified Wheat Vs Puffed Wheat Cereal



## roach (22/12/04)

Can plain Puffed Wheat Cereal(eg Sanitarium),and not the honey variety, be used as a straight substitute for Torrified/Flaked Wheat?

I searched the archives and Dicko discussed Puffed Wheat as a substitute, in the context of a possbile contributor to increasing SG points. However interested to know if any real difference, as I intend brewing with puffed wheat first thing 2morow morning.

Alternatively is there another acceptable 1:1 substitute for Torrified Wheat?

cheers
Roach


----------



## GMK (22/12/04)

Go with the Honey Smacks Roach.....

Need to be a little outside the square sometimes....


----------



## roach (22/12/04)

Thanks for the advice GMK, but will leave the honey smacks for the SA AHB xmas case for 2005  . But are you able to answer my original question


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/12/04)

I've used them in an English Ale this year roach.

No problems at all. IIRC they were about 3% of the grist.

C&B
TDA


----------



## roach (22/12/04)

thanks TDA will be using in an English Mild recipe modified from one of Bradmcm's with MAH input and subbing Carafa II for Black.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (22/12/04)

I have Thos Fawcett puffed wheat

Jovial Monk


----------



## roach (22/12/04)

thanks JM - you are 2 far away to pick up something in time for brew day 2morow. Picked up some Sanitarium Puffed Wheat from the local Woolies.


----------



## tdh (22/12/04)

torrefied wheat = puffed wheat

different name, same beast

tdh


----------



## kungy (22/12/04)

Does torrified wheat need to be mashed??

Thanks

Will


----------



## Jovial_Monk (22/12/04)

yes

JM


----------



## dicko (22/12/04)

Hi Roach,
The first brew I used puffed wheat produced an unpredictable starting gravity that I have not got to the bottom of as yet, but I bought it in a supermarket in Whyalla and have not seen that brand since.
I feel that it contained some kind of sugar, hence the higher SG and the subsequent headache with each session on that beer.
I have since used torrified wheat that I got from JM and it has given the beers that I have used it in, a pleasant "lift".
After my first experience with puffed wheat from a supermarket I will not be using that product of unknown value again.
Maybe it was a derivative of "Honey Smacks" :lol: 
3 or 4 % of torrified wheat would be suitable in most grists and it gives "excellent head"  
Cheers, Merry Xmas and good luck with your brew.


----------

